# Snail Jello!



## christinamac (Jan 2, 2016)

So I made some snail jello for my one little Nerite snail. I probably have a lifetime supply from this one batch, lol. My snail loved it, and I would bet any algae eater would go nuts for it. I added extra calcium for healthy shell development and a high concentration of premium algae in case he was a picky eater.

I'm sure this recipe would be great for any aquatic snail, shrimp, crayfish, catfish, plecostomus, and loaches. Except for the gelatin, it's a completely herbivorous diet. Omnivores would probably need some extra protein. 

It was easy and inexpensive to make, excluding the algae which cost a little more. *The Sunfood Spirulina & Chlorella Algae Tablets ($13 for 225 tablets)* work great as pure algae wafers as well. I noticed that all the algae wafers in pet stores don't actually contain a ton of algae, and are more for omnivores than herbivores.

*Ingredients:* pureed spinach, peas, and zucchini; raw spirulina algae, raw chlorella algae, calcium carbonate, gelatin


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

I am getting the ingredients for a slightly different recipe today! I have several snails and am getting two more today. I fed kale and while he crawled on it a lot Im not sure he ate it. We will see how the snello goes.


----------



## christinamac (Jan 2, 2016)

SydneyA said:


> We will see how the snello goes.


Haha! "Snello"...I love it. :-D


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

I just made it and it's chilling. I'm excited to see how they like it and if it extends their lives to have a good diet.


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

Ok, wow it stinks, lol.


----------

